# my hunting season is probably over



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bike accident, tore the quad tendon completely off my knee, 6 months leg straight in a brace, one year total recovery time to being able to walk normally

The picture with both legs there is nothing but a thin layer of gauze under the elastic bandage the rest is swelling

I am sick about this, not in much pain but the idea of missing bird season is killing me


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

That is tough my friend. I am willing to bet, that you will be hobbling behind the dogs in no time.


----------



## HarryWilliams (Nov 2, 2005)

OUCH! I wish you a complete recovery and hope the time goes by quick. HPW


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Sorry to hear about the acident. Stay in touch via the computer.

BTW, did you have the accident on a bicycle or a Harley?......


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ref said:


> Sorry to hear about the acident. Stay in touch via the computer.
> 
> BTW, did you have the accident on a bicycle or a Harley?......


Still trying to master the trike. :wink:

Sorry to hear about about your accident.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Ref said:


> Sorry to hear about the acident. Stay in touch via the computer.
> 
> BTW, did you have the accident on a bicycle or a Harley?......


 :lol: :lol: bicycle not a very "macho" story


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, thats one heck of a scar from a tendon tear. I guess they can't do arthro on that stuff...

And you might have caught a rough time... Cause by the time you might be able to force it, there may be to much snow on the ground. I was surprised how able I suddenly became when deer hunting came up on a couple months after a I broke my Femur lol.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Wishing you the best Bob. How's all those dogs doing without you kicking their *****...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bob, that's a tough break. Get a permit for off trail and follow your dogs around with something motorised. There are some huns and sharptails in grain stubble. I always looked for the steep hills where the combine would kick over some grain. I am sure many landowner will consider your problem and let you drive. Not as much fun, but at least your behind your dogs. 
Hope that heals fast Bob, and good luck.


----------



## Wes (Aug 1, 2006)

Sorry to hear about your accident. I'd probably go crazy, I have really been looking forward to hunting season. Heal fast.

Wes, Harry and Sam.


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2009)

Sorry Bob, tough break. Hard to lose a season.


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

Wow Bob that sucks.

A piece of advise. You need to come up with a better story. Not just any story but the best and biggest lie that you can think of.

I was ridding my bike and the girls gone wild bus passed me and they were all so impressed buy me that they took off their shirts and in the excitement one of the shirts blinded the bus driver and the bus crashed in to my favorite duck pond. I jumped in the water to save all of the young ladies and thats how I hurt my leg. I also chewed the driver out for messing with the roost. As a thank you for saving their lives the young ladies have agreed to give me a preview of their next video. Girls gone wild Valley City.

Or

I proved to Chuck Norris that I was a better dancer than he was so he broke my legs.

Better than I hurt my leg riding my bike. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Bob, sorry to hear that man. Can I use your guns?    (I like ND Decoys story)


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Bob I feel your pain brother I had my quad cut on 6 weeks ago. I got about half the scare you have. My story is even more lame I slipped on our laundry room floor. Good luck. Have you started Therapy yet? I having a real ball with mine ( NOT ).


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Bob.....just saw this.....waht a bummer.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dick Monson said:


> Bob, sorry to hear that man. Can I use your guns?    (I like ND Decoys story)


Dick, I must be getting old I had to look up "girls gone wild" to see what it was :lol:

things have really changed since you, I, Bruce and Ken were young guys

thanks for the well wishes :beer:

keep posting pictures of your exploits this fall so I can live vicariously in your hunts

Thanks

Bob


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Bobm said:


> Dick Monson said:
> 
> 
> > Bob, sorry to hear that man. Can I use your guns?    (I like ND Decoys story)
> ...


If you make it out to South Dakota I'd be willing to wheel you out to the field to do some shooting. lol Sorry to hear about your bad luck...


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Ouch. Sorry to hear that, Bob. Good luck with the recovery, and don't let the dogs harass you too much for not being able to get them out this year.


----------



## gonehuntin' (Jul 27, 2006)

CRAAAAAAAP--What a scar!! Dang Bob, you shouldn't have bargained with that saw bones over the price and he may have done a neater job!!

Was that Dr. a distant relative of Dr. Frankenstein? :lol: :lol:

Best to you Bob and I pray for a speedy recovery for you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

GH the doc was at the UW Madison teaching hospital and is supposed to be one of the best in the country.

Heres a picture of the bike, ironcally after a couple close calls and the tragic death of Roysetters wife a couple months ago I decided to give up road bikes and to to sell it. A guy in Madison wanted it so I was demoing it for him. Unoticed by me the front tire had gone soft from sitting in my garage unridden for a couple months I was not going any faster than a man could jog attempted to turn and the tire tried to roll off the rim. I slapped my foot down to keep from falling and it snapped back under the seat its called "leg suck" in the recumbent bike world.

Great bike though this was just a combination of my not paying attention to detail and bad luck.

Im not too worried about the scar I wasn't that pretty before this.









and yes he did buy the bike ( everyone asks) :lol:


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Just seen this Bob, Sorry to hear, hope you have a quik and speedy recovery, and get out with your dogs this fall..........


----------



## mburgess (Aug 11, 2003)

I'm a PT and I've seen a few of these in rehab. With aggressive rehab there is no reason why you shouldn't be able to walk with a functional brace on uneven surfaces, ie. fields, hills, etc. within 4-6 months. It will probably take a good year of aggressive rehab to feel relatively normal and to discontinue wearing brace with sporting activities. I wouldn't recommend pounding it through 2-3 feet of snow at 4-6 months. At 4-6 months your scar has taken pretty good, and it is just a matter of getting your strength back. Major injuries suck, I've been there and done it and they humble you. This is a major injury, but it is a tendon injury. Tendons are part of your muscle and attach muscle to bone. The good thing is you can strengthen your tendon as it is part of your quadricep muscle/mechanism, so this should give you some peace of mind. Don't be suprised if your quadricep shrinks up to about half the size as your other one due to atrophy. Your next hunting season will be that much sweeter though. When we can't do the things we love, it just makes us appreciated them even more. Good luck!

PS: Don't skimp on your rehab. Get your quadricep as strong as you possibly can over the next year, and let your pain be your guide!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

yeah thats what they've been telling me, right about the time bird seasons close in the south I'll be able to walk 

Dont worry about my motivation I definitely am willing to work at this but I sure am depressed about the timing

its only been three weeks and my left quad is already much smaller than it was

since your a PT let me ask you something once the scar is healed and I dont have any chance of infection is there any reason I can't ride a schwinn airdyne with my bad leg sitting on the peg that would allow me to work both my upper boy and my right leg.

My normal workout is one hour 5 times per week on a nordic track ski machine so I am or atleast I was in pretty good shape for a old guy.


----------



## labman63 (Aug 17, 2009)

Tough luck! Did the guy buy the bike?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

labman63 said:


> Tough luck! Did the guy buy the bike?


yes he did

everyone asks me that question when they hear this story its kind of odd thats the first thing they ask most of the time


----------



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

Are you begging for jerky?? 

Sorry about your luck.


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Well, that sucks! Get to work on your calls and enter a few competitions! You'll be back in the field before you know it!


----------



## stkshooter (Oct 22, 2009)

Bobm,

New poster. I was expecting something involving a dog crash.










Wish you a speedy recovery ! If your up for some FL bird hunting in the future, shoot me a email. [email protected]


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

thats pretty cool you must be more coordinated than I am


----------



## bigbear13 (Sep 16, 2009)

Oh man, if I tied my childhood pet dogs to a contraption like that I would have been risking serious injury at best!! Those dogs must be very well trained, nice work!!


----------



## stkshooter (Oct 22, 2009)

Bobm said:


> thats pretty cool you must be more coordinated than I am


It's really not that hard. The shock cord takes away harsh forces and it's not very easy to change the direction of something that weigh double plus a bike with 29" wheels set up to handle cactus/thorns adds rotating weight, which is also harder to change direction. It's easier with 2 dogs. Plus the solid liver is a UT-1 dog ( that means well trained or master hunter +++ for the non testing people ) the other is only 6 mo. old but learned real fast. We did 31+ miles Sun. and they wanted more. They stay around 10+ mph once they level off. Gets you into the virgin public bird areas


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW sorry to see that your out for the fall, maybe with hard and painfull rehab, you can get out for the spring goose hunt :beer:


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

WOW sorry to see that your out for the fall, maybe with hard and painfull rehab, you can get out for the spring goose hunt :beer:


----------

